# ANOTHER NIGERIAN BUCK QUESTION



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I read somewhere that nigerians tend to be escape artist and are harder to keep fenced in than the standard size goats. What is your experience? 

Also, is it the doe or the buck that determines how many kids are born, ie. twins, trips, etc.

Are the nigerians noisier than other breeds. I have read that some say they are and some say they aren't, but there must be an average. Like nubians....everyone agrees that they are one of the most vocal breeds on average. 

Thanks all.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

My guys aren't hard to keep in...so far. We just have graduated woven wire and posts. The girls like to go UNDER The fence, but the boys haven't ever gotten out. 

I would assume it is the doe that determines how many kids...the boy is going to make his 'deposit' when you breed. Birth number should depend on how many eggs were released with the doe ovulated, and how many got fertilized. I have heard that if you have a doe that is from a large litter, she tends to have large litters...but I really don't know if this is true. 

My nigies aren't that vocal...except for feeding time. Then they let you know that they are ready for supper.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I have one buck who was nearly impossible to contain until we totally fenced-in his paddock with double-height cattle panels. My other buck, however, has never even tried to escape. So, I really think it just depends on the buck. And I think 4h mama is right about the number of eggs. We're also going to try flushing next year to see if we can boost the number of kids we get (so far, we've had all singles this year). 
And, as for being noisy, I have some goats who are whiny and some who are quiet. I don't think it's a breed thing, I think it's an individual thing.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Buck determines sex, doe determines how many.

All goats will try to escape, yes nigies try, and it is easier because they are smaller, so just make sure the fence is really strong.

Mine jump too, and they are only vocal when they see me LOL


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Mine have not challenged their cattle panel fencing. The only problem I have faced is keeping the little kids in the fence( they fit through the fence. I just lined the fence with chicken wire on the bottom part.

I have one doe that is loud the others are pretty quiet.

I have a doe that came from quads... had quads last year...and had quads this year.


----------

